# "Quest" de-wormer. Do you use it?



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been told it can cause anemia, depression and colic.. But I've read that's only if you overdose..that it's really important not to overdose. Which would make sense to me concerning any wormer. I know some people will give the whole tube no matter the weight of the horse. To each their own. But has anyone had these negative side effects with Quest? Do you use it on your horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it. I think I have one for Fall at the moment (I usually buy year supply of different ones).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've used Quest plus. I've never had a problem, but my vet did tell me about the problems it could cause if administered improperly. You have to be accurate on weight within 50 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I've used it without issue several times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've used Quest/Quest Plus many times and always use the whole tube on our mares (900+ to 1100 lbs), and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My vet told me there is a wide margin of safety. Not everyone can weigh their horse accurately and a weight tape is only an indicator, not a true weight.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I've used it several times (I rotate wormers). Never any problems here


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I always give a little more than marked because I figure she'll spit some of it out  never had any issues 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I used it on my mare a few weeks ago without a problem, it was the first time i had ever used it and when I told my barn owner that i had gotten it she made me a bit paranoid because she had a horse colic and die after using quest. She said the horse was a new rescue so he may have been really loaded with worms and had nothing to do with the quest, but it still made me a bit nervous to give. She didn't have any problems tho.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i use it every spring with no issues. you have to give them a considerable amount too much to make them sick i heard.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I alternate between Quest and Zimectrine Gold....never had any problems with it.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to go ahead then. It's next on my rotation I just wanted opinions..(Bought my first horse in September, never had to deworm my lease horse so I've never had to research)
Thanks everyone for the help.
And yea, I know height/weight tapes aren't too accurate. I'm going to buy an actual measuring tape and do the calculations. I know still not as accurate as a scale but I don't think the local recycling place would be game for me to weigh my horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use it during the fall and have never had any problems with it. I give my 1100 lb guy a full syringe (one that's made for one horse).


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll go against the grain (pun intended) here and say: I also have read the contraindications/safety margin and prefer NOT to use it on my horses.

I use Zimecterin Gold for tapeworms twice a year, rotating ivermectin/pyrantel the rest of the time. I prefer not to play with something with a POSSIBLY questionable safety record when there is a much safer alternative.

That's just me. I don't want to add things into my life to make me worry more than I already do.:lol:


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Quest does its job extremely well. You cannot use it on horses with possible huge worm loads or the die off can and will colic/kill the horse. You cannot dose a mini or foal with a full tube (5xs its weight give or take) and not expect a problem. If you use it within its prescribed guidelines, It is the best product. It has NO resistance (yet) and also supresses strongles for 80+ days AFTER you use it. It is the ONLY dewormer that kills encysted strongles in one dose. 

All my horse owning vets use Quest on their horses and recommend it including the online vets I know. That tells me something pretty big about the product.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I use it with no problems. 

If you are nervous about it, don't use it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Just checked what I just dewormed sandie with last week...It was Quest  no problems!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

